# Never give up!



## Encolpius

English: *Never give up!*
Hungarian: *Soha ne add fel!*


----------



## wordsabout

spanish: no rendirse nunca!


----------



## Outsider

You mean like in _Galaxy Quest_? 

_Never give up, never surrender!
_*Nunca desistir, nunca se render!*

(Portuguese)


----------



## badgrammar

French: N'abondonne jamais!

(There are many other ways to say it, though...)


----------



## jazyk

Portuguese:
Nunca se renda./Nunca te rendas.
Nunca desista(s).


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish:
*- Asla vazgeçme!* or
*- Asla bırakma
*If the whole sentence is "_Never give up, never surrender!" then I would say:
_- Asla vazgeçme, asla teslim olma!


----------



## michimz

Nahuatl: Amo keman ximokahuaj.


----------



## sesohi

German: Nie aufgeben
Russian: Nie kapituliatzia
Spanish: Nunca te rindas (singular form: you-one never surrender)
             Nunca se rindan (plural- you as group)
Italian:   Non rinunciare


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*Älä koskaan luovuta!* (2nd person singular)
*Älkää koskaan luovuttako! *(2nd person plural)

Swedish:

*Ge aldrig upp!*


----------



## Stéphane89

badgrammar said:


> French: N'abondonne jamais!
> 
> (There are many other ways to say it, though...)


 
Indeed:

*Ne jamais abandonner.*
*Il ne faut jamais abandonner.*
...


----------



## Angel.Aura

sesohi said:


> Italian:   Non rinunciare


Also, in Italian : Non ti arrendere!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

sesohi said:


> Russian: Nie kapituliatzia


Do not make me laugh In Russian it is: _Никогда не сдавайся_!


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Niekada nepasiduok!


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:  _Neniam rezignu!_


----------



## dn88

*Polish:* _Nigdy się nie poddawaj!_


----------



## Frank06

*Dutch*
Nooit opgeven!

or: Je mag nooit opgeven! Geef nooit op!

F


----------



## argentina84

Never give up!

*Spanish:*

¡No te rindas nunca!
¡Nunca te rindas!


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi:* kabhii chaur denaa mat (same in Urdu)
*Gujarati:* koi daare chaurvu nahiiN

There are probably other ways, but that's one way that is easily understandable.


----------



## elroy

Arabic: !لا تستسلم أبدًا


----------



## linguist786

elroy said:


> Arabic: !لا تستسلم أبدًا


Is that pronounced "tastaslim"?


----------



## elroy

linguist786 said:


> Is that pronounced "tastaslim"?


 Yes, it is.


----------



## jana.bo99

Croatian:   Nikada se ne predaj!

Slovenian: Nikoli ne popusti!


----------



## MarX

Indonesian:

*Jangan (me)nyerah!*


----------



## Andvari

*Ancient Greek:* μὴ ἐνδίδου μηδέποτε (singular)
μὴ ἐνδίδοτε μηδέποτε (plural)

...I think


----------



## HistofEng

In *Haitian Creole*:

_Pa janm renonse_


----------



## Outsider

HistofEng said:


> In *Haitian Creole*:
> 
> _Pa janm renonse_


I take it the word in blue is derived from French _jamais_. Does the _n_ represent nasalization?


----------



## HistofEng

Outsider said:


> I take it the word in blue is derived from French _jamais_. Does the _n_ represent nasalization?


 
yes, and actually there are two words for 'never'

jame (pronounced jamé) which is more like French's jamais (pronounced jamè) with a pure "a" vowel.

Then there's janm where 'n' nasalizes the vowel before it. "an" sounds the same as the French word "an". janm is therefore more or less pronounced like the English "juhm" with a French 'j' though.

'jame' is more emphatic.

However, when 'never' goes at the beginning of a phrase, like in the thread's example, you must say _"pa jame"_ or _"pa janm"._


----------



## panjabigator

I've translated it as "Don't accept defeat."

Panjabi:  /haar nahii.n manaNaa/
Hindi: /parajay nahii.n manaNaa/ (/haar/ can also be used)
Urdu:  /haar nahii.n manaNaa/

In my dictionary, I found the word /shikast/ for defeat.  Is that also an acceptable term Linguist?


----------



## linguist786

"shikasht" means failure/defeat (used especially with battles/wars etc)
I think it could be an acceptable word to use here.


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Nikdy se nevzdávej.

I have to confess, that the meanig I understood from other languages, not from English or Spain...


----------



## Abbassupreme

linguist786 said:


> "shikasht" means failure/defeat (used especially with battles/wars etc)
> I think it could be an acceptable word to use here.


 
I've been having tremendous difficulty in the past translating this thread's phrase into Persian, but this word sparked something in me.  "Shekast" means defeat in Persian, as well.  Therefore, I'm thinking that "Never give up." would probably be best translated to the following (written in transliterated Persian, of course):
"Hargez/Hichvaqt ehsâse shekastegi nakon!"  (Don't ever feel defeated!)


----------



## Mizhanah

Norwegian:

Gi aldri opp!


----------



## sean de lier

Tagalog:
Here are a few alternatives:

*Huwag (kang) sumuko*!
literally, "Never surrender"/ "Don't surrender" or,

*Huwag mong isuko*!
literally, "Never surrender it"/"Don't Surrender it"


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*
決して諦めるな!
OR kesshite akirameru-na!


----------



## MarX

I forgot to put _ever_ in the Indonesian translation.

Don't give up
= *Jangan (me)nyerah!*

Don't ever give up!
= *Jangan pernah (me)nyerah!*


----------



## Maja

Serbian:

Nikad ne odustaj!
or


jana.bo99 said:


> Croatian:   Nikada se ne predaj!


----------



## mataripis

*Tagalog: Ituloy mo lang/ magpatuloy lang/sige, sulong lang/wag susuko/walang urungan/magpakatatag ka/magpakatibay ka*    * De Dumaget: Tatagen ka de katebeyen.


----------



## ilocas2

Slovak:

Nikdy sa nevzdávaj.


----------



## apmoy70

Andvari said:


> *Ancient Greek:* μὴ ἐνδίδου μηδέποτε (singular)
> μὴ ἐνδίδοτε μηδέποτε (plural)
> 
> ...I think


In MoGr the v. *«ενδίδω»* [enˈðiðo] < Classical athematic v. *«ἐνδίδωμι» ĕndídōmĭ* (< *«ἐν» ĕn *+ *«δίδωμι» dídōmĭ*) has changed meaning and it now means _yield, give in_.
So, the corresponding MoGr phrase is *«ποτέ μην τα παρατάς»* [poˈte miŋ͜ da paɾaˈtas] (singular or informal), *«ποτέ μην τα παρατάτε»* [poˈte miŋ͜ da paɾaˈtate] (pl. or formal).

The MoGr v. is *«παρατάω/παρατώ»* [paɾaˈta.o] (uncontracted)/[paɾaˈto] (contracted) --> _to give up, give up on, admit defeat, chuck up_ < Classical v. *«παραιτέω/παραιτῶ» părai̯téō* (uncontracted)/*părai̯tô* (contracted) --> _to abdicate, renounce_ < Classical prefix, preposition and adverb *«παρά/πάρα» părắ/pắră* + Classical v. *«αἰτέω/αἰτῶ» ai̯téō* (uncontracted)/*a̯itô* (contracted) --> _to demand, ask for_ < Classical deponent v. *«αἴνυμαι» aí̯nŭmai̯* --> _to take, seize_ (PIE *h₂ei- _to give_ cf. Hitt. pai-, _to give_).


----------

